# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  О доступе к социальной сети Facebook

## ByFly

РУП Белтелеком информирует пользователей о проблеме с доступом к социальной сети Facebook.
	Прекращение доступа к социальной сети Facebook с отдельных IP-адресов было связано с политикой безопасности компании Facebook.
	В настоящее время проблема блокировки IP-адресов находится в процессе решения. РУП Белтелеком ведет переговоры с представителями Facebook о восстановлении доступа к ресурсу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

